

Ask HN: Research project idea for grad school - geekytenny

Hi HN, i need ideas on a research area to work on for a CS Msc. i have got great programming skills and i'm willing  to work hard on something great and interesting.. Your ideas will be of immense help. Thanks.
======
ynn4k
If you have taken the NLP course, you can work in many interesting areas that
have practical applications e.g. improving the performance of a Named Entity
recognizer for web data, automatic classification of web pages into predefined
categories, natural language parsing for grammar transfer in translation etc.

You should also learn some tools of the trade: regular expressions, machine
learning, statistical methods, neural networks, minimum classification error
training etc.

~~~
geekytenny
thanks.

